# The vibrate/page function on an e-collar



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So I ordered a 2 dog Dogtra 200 e-collar, which has a vibrate/page function. It seems there are 3 schools of thought on what precisely to use the page function for. 

1) used like a real pager off leash, so it's a cue for the dog to come
2) a reward marker like a clicker or verbal word at a distance, or for use with deaf dogs who may not hear a clicker or verbal marker
3) a non reward marker saying to the dog that it's not doing what you want and a correction may be forthcoming

I'm probably just mostly going to use it as a proofing tool off leash. Any suggestions or additional thoughts on the use of the page function?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> So I ordered a 2 dog Dogtra 200 e-collar, which has a vibrate/page function. It seems there are 3 schools of thought on what precisely to use the page function for.
> 
> 1) used like a real pager off leash, so it's a cue for the dog to come
> 2) a reward marker like a clicker or verbal word at a distance, or for use with deaf dogs who may not hear a clicker or verbal marker
> ...



Additional thought: Don't use it. It's a fabulous way to teach your dog to be collar-wise.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I just saw it being put to use on a sensitive GSD during the dumbbell work. He would get unsettled during the toss. The usual things couldn't be done with him, so the trainer used just the vibrate to clamp his butt down as the handler said sit. So handler would pretend to throw, say sit, page. It worked really well for this dog.

I thought it was an excellent use of the vibrate feature with the appropriate dog. I don't know if this usage fits any of the three that you listed since it was its own correction.

Laura


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My female is more rattled by the pager than she is the stim. Go figure.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I have tried it with a deaf dog as a recall and attention cue. It worked very well. Other than that, I can't think of the last time I used the pager with my dogs. I think most dogs figure it out eventually, getting wise to the collar and/or remote... A good systematic approach to training is what works best.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Additional thought: Don't use it. It's a fabulous way to teach your dog to be collar-wise.


Sorry Anne, do you mean e-collars in general or the page feature teach your dog to be collar wise? I suppose an argument could be made for both. I'm actually not really planning on using it for training a particular sport or activity per se as when I train for those, I rarely use any sort of correction beyond a verbal no reward marker. It's more as an adjunct to reinforce stuff at a distance, particularly the recall during a distraction in an offleash area (here means here) and that sort of thing.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Sorry Anne, do you mean e-collars in general or the page feature teach your dog to be collar wise? I suppose an argument could be made for both. I'm actually not really planning on using it for training a particular sport or activity per se as when I train for those, I rarely use any sort of correction beyond a verbal no reward marker. It's more as an adjunct to reinforce stuff at a distance, particularly the recall during a distraction in an offleash area (here means here) and that sort of thing.


Just the page function - when used as a cue or marker. Use your verbal cue or marker and the collar correction to get a better lasting result.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

How does weaning away from the collar work, ideally? I've never seen anyone get to that point where the dog is reliable with the collar off.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I had the most horrible-ist escapist dog with no offleash control. I condition the dog for a month or two with a dummy collar AND THE REMOTE. 

One day, I set her up to fail and receive a correction. She never bolted or ran off again after that. 1 session lasted 2 years and counting.

Did the same thing with a crazy lab rescue dog. Called him off of chasing cats, ducks and such with no collar or leash a year later.

I didn't have the option of being stuck on the collar because I was borrowing it from someone else. I did buy a dummy collar for the conditioning.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"How does weaning away from the collar work, ideally? I've never seen anyone get to that point where the dog is reliable with the collar off."

_A good majority of your "sport" dogs, French Ring, PSA, and NVBK dogs I know for sure were trained using the e-collar, and go on to compete successfully without a collar on. My advice is use the e-collar as ONE of your training tools, don't always rely on it, alternate with your different training collars, be consistent on what you expect and then one day be able to train like Geoff-no collar (that is success!!)\\/....also as Anne said- surprise them if needed. I like the e-collar, I don't use the page function either- but use different levels of stim. as needed.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> How does weaning away from the collar work, ideally? I've never seen anyone get to that point where the dog is reliable with the collar off.


HERE's one way.  

I usually use the vibrate mode as a silent recall.


----------



## Michael Breton (Aug 25, 2008)

I've used the page feature for all three. I really like it.

I had a rescue dog make the papers (deaf great dane) for being trained with one. It worked great and I was able to get the new owner to adopt the dog despite the disability and the fact she didn't want to use the e-collar to shock the dog. The page was OK with her.

I still use one on an Aussie I have. Where I live he can get out of eye and ear shot and can't hear me calling him. I use the page for a recall. It seems a bit hard to shock him to tell him I'm calling him. Kind of like trowing a rock at you to get your attention. He is a tough dog, but he knows after the page is not the page. He feels the page and runs back home for a game of tug of a hot dog.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My dogs "come" from a distance whether I page or stim them. I never taught them to do this. I use page as a warning that a stim is coming if I have the time. It all depends on how critical the situation or behavior.


----------

